# MAD Minerals - Equivalent Colors?



## MAChostage (Dec 24, 2007)

Today's giveaway has me intrigued about the loose mineral foundation in this line.  Have any of you tried these?  I'm wondering which shades compare to which of the darker MAC colors.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Today's giveaway has me intrigued about the loose mineral foundation in this line. Have any of you tried these? I'm wondering which shades compare to which of the darker MAC colors._

 
Yes, the piggies are fab and the samples are so inexpensive! I was so excited when I saw those colors!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

perhaps you could try getting a few sample colours to test it out first before you purchase the full size?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe you can message their customer service and they could help color match you? I like their foundations, haven't really tried much else though. I know entipy uses their stuff in her FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's even on the MAD minerals website!


----------

